# Is my bacon ok



## mattyoc20 (Dec 2, 2019)

Cured my bacon in pops brine for 14 days. I hung the belly’s in my garage in front of a fan over night to dry it out. Smoked the belly’s for 36 hours. When I pulled them off the belly’s were wet to the touch. Why are my belly’s so wet and is that ok?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2019)

I am guessing you hot smoked them?


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 2, 2019)

No cold smoked


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2019)

Not sure why but its cured so its good to use.   What outside temp and what did you use to cold smoke?  

We need details of everything


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 2, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Not sure why but its cured so its good to use.   What outside temp and what did you use to cold smoke?
> 
> We need details of everything


what pc farmer said, outside temp, smoker temp, did you keep your vents open what type of smoker etc.


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 2, 2019)

Outside temps ranged from mid 40’s to low 30’s. Used maple sawdust in an amps. Weather was wet and rainy pretty much the hole time but smoker was under cover. I’m guessing this had something to do with it.


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 2, 2019)

Weber Smokey mountain 18.5 vent kept open the whole time


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 2, 2019)

Most likely cause , they were BRINE Cured. Even though it hung with a fan overnight, and 36 hours of Smoke, depending on humidity and outside temp fluctuations in SEPA, you got a Pellicle but no significant Moisture reduction over all. There may be some Brown Streaks, but that should have little impact, especially after a couple days Refer Rest Uncovered. You could always Fry a slice, if it taste Bitter, give the Bacon a wash. If good, give a rest, slice, package and freeze...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 2, 2019)

mattyoc20 said:


> Weather was wet and rainy pretty much the hole time


There's your problem. When it is raining, the humidity is 100%, which is too high.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 2, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> You could always Fry a slice, if it taste Bitter, give the Bacon a wash. If good, give a rest, slice, package and freeze...


Or do another round of cold smoke when it is not raining. A rest in the fridge 1,2 or 3 days will not hurt it at all.


----------



## Murray (Dec 2, 2019)

Have you considered a warm smoke, get the temperature up to 60F or so to combat the high humidity and aid with evaporation?


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 3, 2019)

Murray said:


> Have you considered a warm smoke, get the temperature up to 60F or so to combat the high humidity and aid with evaporation?


What would be the best way to do that?


----------



## Polka (Dec 3, 2019)

it was brined before smoking.  Dry brining my bacon is always more firm and drier than when I wet brine mine.  This .  is.  normal.


----------



## Murray (Dec 3, 2019)

mattyoc20 said:


> What would be the best way to do that?


First of all I have never used a WSM so I maybe way off base here. Could you not add a number of pre lit briquettes to warm up the WSM,  Say start with 5 and and add or subtract  briquettes as needed to maintain your target temperature? Could you place a small electric heater, covered with foil to protect the heater from drips to maintain a warming temperature?  Do you have a fire pit in your backyard? Get a fire going and throw in a burning/smouldering ember or two? Like I said I’ve never used a WSM so I may be blowing smoke up your a55. Good luck.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2019)

Murray said:


> Have you considered a warm smoke, get the temperature up to 60F or so to combat the high humidity and aid with evaporation?




Exactly, When cold smoking in the cold & clammy whether, what is supposed to keep it Dry?
I don't know how you do it in a WSM, but when I smoke Bacon, I use 100° to 130° degrees.
I never saw an advantage to using Low or No heat at all, and these are the problems that come up.
If you keep it under 140° you won't sacrifice and Fat or anything else, and get Awesome results.

Bear


----------

